# swift kontiki



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

any swift 669 black editions out there?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not us, we have a Kontiki 615 and love it....

Dave


----------



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

*swift black addition*

we have one coming in march just wondering if any faults


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Why, are you having doubts lol?

2014 or 2015MY as the build construction is different? Might get a more rounded response on Swift Talk 'cos as soon as you mention "Kontiki" on here, you'll be bombarded with negative comments and that you should have bought a Euro MH.

Edit - I think you might already be on S Talk?


----------



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

thanks lol thats why i thought i ask seen that much negative on here i did have a 2008 burstner 768 but did not quite like it much inside


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Considering the huge numbers of Swift MHs sold, there's bound to be some issues. As long as the build integrity is sound, ie. no leaks or damp, the rest of the problems are common to many other MHs - electrical. heating, water, mechanical (Fiat) etc..

I see the Swift as the "Ford/Vauxhall" of the MH world, Hymer, Rapido, Burstner, Dethleffs etc as the BMW/Audi/Merc and then N&B, Frankia, Concorde as the upper echelons of the car world.

Nothing else from a Euro MH, even those costing £100-£150k plus, comes close to offering what we want/need in a MH (other than RS Motorhomes) - space, large lounge, good kitchen prep area, island bed, storage etc.. For us it's practicality and usability over badge name, alleged better build quality and interior looks/features every time. 

Our 2008 669 does what it says on the tin and offers 95% of what the Euro models do - the other 5% I ain't worried about lol.

JMO :wav:

BTW, what Black model are you getting? Edit - doh, read twice reply once - a 669 Black.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hey what about our brand, I know they are exclusive.   

cabby

We did have Swift Royale 635 on the VW chassis. lovely van. good in it's time.virtually the same as a Kontiki in layout


----------



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

hi yes i thought that


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Isnt the Kontiki the longest running model of motorhome ever thats still in production? There must be a reason for that.

I would have a Hymer or similar Euro box if I could find one with the same layout and Payload as my current van. Almost impossible. Very few fit the bill. 

And before someone says your van is always breaking down Barry well thats not technically true. Stuff falls off it or breaks inside but generally it keeps going and its had some serious hammer over the past nearly 7 years now. If I went back to 2008 when I bought it I would buy the same van again.

Would have a newer model but I think (and correct me if I am wrong) they started putting the fresh water tank outside on later models.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> mamndadto3 said:
> 
> 
> > hi yes i thought that
> ...


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Would have a newer model but I think (and correct me if I am wrong) they started putting the fresh water tank outside on later models.
> ...


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Every time you mention a UK motorhome in this forum you get the usual quotes regarding UK Built MH vs German built MH. 

I done a lot of research before I ordered my Kontiki 649. Went to several shows and I was expecting the Hymer and other German built MH to be far superior to the Swift MH. The build quality was no better than the swift and the pound for pound the German MH (IMHO) were no better built. 

People think buying German is buying quality. I have a brand new Merc, broke down after 4 weeks and was off the road for 3 months as it could not be fixed. Bought a BMW and I refused to accept it as the build quality was so poor. Bosch washing machine has been repaired 7 times in 3 years.

I wanted to have an end lounge and a good kitchen with a microwave built in. This ruled out 95% of German MH. 

I have come from a UK built caravan and had it for 3 years and never had a serious problem. Had it serviced 2 months ago and was told it was as good as new. 

Every manufacturer has problems of some sort. But a lot of people just seem to be anti British.

Before I bought this MH I spend months going around dealers looking at all makes of MH and I will agree the best built were pre- 2001 Hymers the were solid and dry. But after 2001 they just seem the same as any other MH and I did see some UK and German MH that were showing very seriously high damp readings all over the van.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I remember Russell yes. Always gave good advice.

How is the external tank heated though? I remember that really bad winter a few years ago it was -18 and we were parked next to an Autotrail and everything was external and his water system was just goosed whereas ours was fine.

Part of the reason I have hung onto ours so long is that I just have not found anything to replace it with. Its getting long in the tooth though but they are still fetching good money although I am not sure they will get the asking price for these. Konitki 640's for sale

Think I paid £16250 for mine nearly 7 years ago. Its been on the road for probably at least 3 of those years including 1 six month journey, over the highest roads in Europe several times and done nearly 60000 miles since I got it. Bet I could almost get me money back!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I remember Russell yes. Always gave good advice.
> ...


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

deefordog said:


> > barryd said:
> >
> >
> > > I remember Russell yes. Always gave good advice.
> > ...


----------

